# Water Bowl Pooping?



## muddy_cat (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone else's birds poop in their water bowls? I have to change mine at least twice or three times a day because he poops so much.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. I just keep changing it


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Try one of these? 









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Medium-BI...?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item4d04acdac8


----------

